# à même le fond / la terre...



## Vaticinia

Hola de nuevo. Me gustaría ahora preguntar por el significado de la expresión "à même le fond" en este contexto: "l’image est peinte à même le fond, délimitée de manière presque invisible par les réglures". Pienso que puede significar que la imagen ocupa todo el espacio, pero no estoy segura. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## lpfr

"Á même le fond" significa "realmente en el fondo". Así que en la frase, quiere decir que la imagen está pintada directamente en el fondo. Tal vez signifique que no hay una capa de pintura entre el fondo y la imagen.


----------



## GURB

Hola
La explicación de Ipfr es exacta. Puedes decir:* la imagen está pintada en el mismo fondo ( en el fondo mismo).*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sin menoscabar la explicación de *lpfr* ni la propuesta de *Gurb*, creo que tu interpretación, *Vaticinia*, es correcta ya que, en efecto, lo que quiere resaltar la frase es que *la imagen ocupa todo el espacio del fondo*, es decir de la hoja, estando imperceptiblemente delimitada por las rayas del marco (réglures).


----------



## Vaticinia

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Me han servido mucho vuestras explicaciones. 
Gracias!


----------



## mariaeulalia

Hola:

Encontré una expresión que no entiendo completamente: ... du charbon qui brûlait dans un foyer creusé *à même la terre.*

¿ significa que la chimenea estaba totalmente llena de carbón?

Merci


----------



## Cenimurcia

no : el carbón se consumía en un hogar que habían cavado en el mismo suelo


----------



## mariaeulalia

Gracias Cenimurcia.


----------



## Veek

Hola mariaeulalia:

Yo quisiera hacer una pequeña aclaración sobre la colocación del adjetivo "mismo" cuando traduces esta oración en español. Si tienes "mismo" siguiendo al sustantivo, como en el caso de "mismo suelo", el significado se puede prestar a que se trata de un suelo en particular del que ya has hablado antes (y que no hablas de otro suelo, es éste). 

Sin embargo, "à même la terre" se refiere no a la tierra de la que ya se habló, sino en este caso a un pleonasmo de "mismo" que se usa en el español para efectos de énfasis. 

Por lo tanto te sugeriría lo tradujeras y lo entendieras mejor como "en el suelo mismo", en donde la posición del adjetivo mismo ya no se presta a significar un suelo idéntico y no otro, sino más bien, un énfasis en el sustantivo "suelo". Un ejemplo análogo de énfasis podría ser la frase "aquí mismo te veo". En resumidas cuentas:

"à même la terre" = "en el suelo mismo"/"en la tierra misma"
"à même le sol sur la pierre" = "en el suelo mismo, sobre la piedra"

Nota cómo en el último ejemplo el sentido de la oración cambiaría radicalmente si se tradujera el "mismo" colocándolo en posición inversa.

Espero sea ilustrativo este comentario.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## mariaeulalia

Gracias Veek, explicaciones como la tuya son perfectas para mi.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿A ras del suelo?

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## intemporal

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai besoin de votre aide pour traduire à l'espagnol ceci:

" Les segmentations classiquement proposées dans les logiciels de textométrie sont définies *à même* la chaîne de caractères, sur des critères typographiques certes précis et pertinents, mais ne concordant pas toujours avec les structures linguistiques."

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'utilisation de "à même..."

Merci par avance


----------



## poorBear

*En contact direct avec...*
*ex : à même le sol : directement sur le sol.*


----------



## intemporal

Merci beaucoup, Poorbear!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Nueva pregunta!​ 
Hola.

Tengo una complicación, con respecto a esta locución, pues estoy trabajando con la versión francesa de un artículo de Marx.

Tras hacer una referencia biológica al estómago de los animales rapaces, donde la naturaleza compuso una especie de órgano-crisol donde se procede a la fusión estrecha de las diferentes especies animales, dice que, del mismo modo, en el feudalismo: "une race en dévore une autre en descendant l'échelle des races jusqu'à celle, qui, tel un polype, *pousse à même la glèbe*, ne possède que de nombreux bras faits pour récolter les fruits de la terre à l'intention des races supérieures tandis qu'elle même dévore la poussière".

Una traducción en línea vuelca la parte destacada del párrafo como: "está ligada a la gleba". No me parece que tenga mucho que ver con la idea de "pousser" (empujar, impulsar, crecer).

Estoy algo perplejo, agradeceré vuestra gentil ayuda desde ya.


----------



## Paquita

En tu contexto, entiendo "pousser" con la acepción de crecer, desarrollarse, casi como si fuera una planta.

Está ligada a la gleba indica que  los villanos del feudalismo dependían de un señor y de la tierra donde nacían. En tu contexto, creo que la imagen es más fuerte. La dependencia parece física.

Me cuesta hacer la relación con los animales rapaces...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Crece en la gleba misma / directamente en la gleba / en contacto directo con la gleba? 

¿Algo así podría ser, Paquita?


----------



## Paquita

Para mí, sí...pero (siento repetir lo de siempre) no soy traductora, y la filosofía y yo...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Yo tenía la idea de 'crecer', Paquita, pero me quedaban dudas... Ahora bien, iría bien con lo anterior, puesto que se compara a esa 'raza', la más baja en la escala social, con una especie de pólipo. Al menos eso me parece.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Entiendo que _crecer _te moleste en esta frase. Prueba con _brotar_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

